# 2012 Craftsman Snow Blower 9hp 28" questions



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello. I've never bought a gas snow blower before but I have a large driveway (more than 3,000 square feet for sure) and live in Ellicott City, Maryland. We've been getting a lot of snow this year so now I'm looking to buy a nice snow blower. We usually don't get more than 6-8" of snowfall at one time, but last week we got more than 20" in a 24 hour period, and it was wet and heavy. So something that will be able to handle about 12" of wet snow would be preferable.

I was looking for a 30 inch 10hp or higher engine before, but the few that I found on CL, the sellers have not responded. I found one where the seller says it's a 2012 model (basically brand new, used only once). This is what I know:

Tecumseh engine (according to seller), 9hp, 28" wide, Craftsman and he's willing to let it go for $600. Is that too much? Could I buy a nicer model for $500-$600?

I've attached some pictures. I'm looking to buy as soon as possible so any tips, guidance are greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks to me like an MTD built machine with a Tecumseh L-Head engine. I am pretty sure it has been probably close to 5 years since they came with L-head engines. MTD is of lower quality, but can be OK if you are careful with it.

It probably went for around $700 - $900 new so the price might be a little high.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ask for a picture of the data plate. It should be on the lower left hand side of the chassis. It contains the model number, that can be deciphered, and correctly date the machine. 

That said, it does not look terrible. It does show wear on the skid shoes and the augers, or it is dirt and not rust. I might try to talk him down from the $600, maybe $450-$500 tops.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response! I've been wondering if it was 2012 myself but that's what he said it says on the ID stamp. He's supposed to send me the exact model number tonight when he gets home from work so I will include that once I know it. From everything I'm reading though it seems that everyone recommends Ariens or Toro.

I saw an Ariens 1128LE Deluxe with this description, but it also has a Tecumseh engine and they're asking $725 for it. Is this a better deal?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/4299018344.html

1128LE Deluxe (#924121) Heated hand grips. Electric start. This Blower is like new will test run . No low ballers send Phone number and I will return your call.
MANUFACTURER Ariens
MODEL 1128LE Deluxe (#924121) M.S.R.P. $1,429.00
Length 60 in.
Height 43 in.
Width 31 in.
Weight 269 lbs.
Engine Tecumseh® Snow King®
OHV Ariens® OHV
Horsepower 11.5 HP
Starting System 110/120 Volt Recoil 120V / recoil
Fuel Tank Capacity 1 gal.
Transmission Disc-O-Matic™
Tires / Track Wheel Size: 16 in. x 6.5 in. - 8
Pneumatic 13 x 4 in. (33 x 10 cm)
Impeller 4 Blade 12 in. (30.5 cm) diameter
Auger Steel/Serrated Steel serrated, 11 in. (27.9 cm) diameter
Speeds Forward: 6
Reverse: 2 Forward: 6
Reverse: 2
Clearing Width 28 in. 22 in. (55.9 cm)
Throwing Distance 45 ft. (maximum) Up to 40 ft. (12.2 m)
Discharge Chute 220® 2.5x Quick-Turn 2


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks DB. He was actually asking $750 for the craftsman and I couldn't get him any lower than $600. I tried $500 and $550 and he said if he can't sell it for $600 he will just keep it.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

He said the model number is 24788790 and his neighbor bought it brand new from Sears for about $1200. Also I think that's just dust or something in the pic. He says it's pretty much brand new and he used it once last week in the heavy snow we got and it worked great (12" + of wet snow). Thoughts? $600 still too much for it?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would rather spend $725 on the ariens


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

$725 for the Ariens is a no brainer. The extra $125 is nothing over the course of all the years that you will own it.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

I owned a 29" Craftsman for many years. If the snow gets deep an wet, I had to use a lot of physical efforts to push the blower through the snow. That model only had 9 HP, though. The one you are considering is a little more powerful. I was in the market a couple weeks ago for a new blower and I bought the Ariens without hesitation.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

mandejapan said:


> Thanks DB. He was actually asking $750 for the craftsman and I couldn't get him any lower than $600. I tried $500 and $550 and he said if he can't sell it for $600 he will just keep it.


Fair enough. If you were closer I'd sell you mine.

The Ariens also has heated grips and a larger engine. But I think that it may be older. Eh, I'd lean towards the Ariens, but that is me, and I have not seen either one in person.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Shryp said:


> That looks to me like an MTD built machine with a Tecumseh L-Head engine.


It is, those are not a nice machine. The auger housing is quite flimsy as well. It's in great shape and everything, but they weren't much of a machine new and $600 is about twice what I'd consider paying for it.



Shryp said:


> I am pretty sure it has been probably close to 5 years since they came with L-head engines.


2008 was the last year Tecumseh had their engines on new machines. That said I know a local store that had a leftover Poulan with with a Tecumseh Snow King for sale up until last year when it finally sold so it's possible the guy wasn't lying, just unaware the machine was old stock when purchased.



Shryp said:


> MTD is of lower quality, but can be OK if you are careful with it.


Some of the small ones throw the snow quite well but they they tend to be hard on auger belts if they have the dual auger belt setup, they're also hard on the friction wheel because it's so undersized and some of them have a sort of geared transmission setup in addition to the friction wheel that goes bad reasonable often and they're expensive enough to replace (about $120 from what I recall for the kit)



Shryp said:


> It probably went for around $700 - $900 new so the price might be a little high.


Those prices sound about right.



Vailen said:


> I owned a 29" Craftsman for many years.


The problem with that statement is Craftsman is literally just a brand, nothing more. The actual snowblowers have been made by numerous companies over the years. AYP, Murray, MTD, etc. Some of them were pretty decent machines, some were junk


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for all of the information. I'm leaning more towards an Ariens now especially after reading everyone's posts and Sccotsman's blog! I'm not sure if this one has heated handles, but it looks like it's in pretty good shape and it's closer to me than the one in Woodbridge, VA. Thoughts?

SNOWBLOWER...Ariens 28"

Ariens 1128...Works great ! Looks great ! ( This model originally listed for $1,800 ) Give us a call or come by and take a look before the next big snow..


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd look for one from a private owner. Not a pawn shop. I noticed one skid has chunk out of the bottom, scraper has some rusted bolts. To me the machine looks like it seen a lot of use.

I'm far from being an expert so I could be way out of line commenting on it.

Now that engine looks a lot like one I had on my old Toro, but it was smaller 6hp. For me that was a great engine, 20 years & never a problem.

Spring is around the corner and you might find something like new in an Ariens
I would not rush into anything.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a much better deal, that's the type of machine you can keep for a long time, they're a very solidly constructed unit. It looks like it has the switch for the heated grips so I'm guessing it has them. It needs a new set of skid shoes but other than that I don't see anything that jumps right out at me.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice docfletcher and 94EG8. I'm learning a lot.  So that little metal/silver switch on the left side of the console (when looking from the top) is the heated grips switch? I saw sears had universal skids shoes that could be bought for about $30 for a pair so that shouldn't be a big deal. Now that I'm looking for an Ariens, I see quite a few of them around here for sale. I found a nice 1128 model, but the guy already sold it for $600.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Someone about an hour away from me is selling an Ariens Pro 26 for $850 with a Briggs & Stratton 305cc engine. Looks like the model number is 926037. How much are these brand new? Any thoughts about it? Looks nice. Here is the link:
Ariens Snowblower pro 26

Update: oh wow, the Ariens owner sent me a response saying they put the "wrong price" up. He meant to put $1250, and he said he paid $2200 for it, but he's open to offers. How much would you offer?

Someone is also selling a Toro Power Max 826OE for $850. Here is the link:
Toro Snow Blower- Power Max Electric Start 2 stage


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

The Toro power max 826 is like a $1400 machine new. Toro makes a good machine, although they are now made in Mexico so I don't know if the quality has gone down. This one you would be buying from a small engine repair shop so I don't know if it had a problem and was repaired. I'd inquire for more details on it. If it was only used once it's a good price. Feel him out on it, try to get it for less. The longer he waits to sell it the harder it will be to sell.

The Ariens Looks like a 2012 machine, has flag on engine. It looks real good in photos. Between the 2 the Ariens would be the one I'd go with, I don't think I'd pay $1250 though. I'd get it if it really looks good in person for $1000 but I would not pay more than that.

I like to get a few of the Ariens gents to chime in on for what they feel the actual value of the Ariens is.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Doc! According to Scot's blog it's a 2010-2011 model:
926037
Pro 26
26"
Briggs 305cc 1450 series
2010-2011
The seller said he would do $1150, but I'm not willing to spend that much. I can try to feel out the Toro seller as you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think he put the wrong price. I think he put up the price he wanted and when he noticed he had a few bites he decided to jack the price up and milk it for all he could.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Ha. That would be pretty messed up. So you think the $850 price is fair for it then? 

He's written 2 emails to me:
FIRST EMAIL:
It is still available, i used it once for my shopping center when it snowed alot. But unfortunately i put the wrong price. It is 1250. I bought it for about 2200. It was used for only about 10 hours or so. I dont need it anymore because i have a contract with a snow company now. Im willing to negotiate on the price if you give me a reasonable offer. If you look it up it is worth 1500 used in good condition.

SECOND EMAIL
Yeah Sorry for the price change. This is a pretty heavy duty snowblower. I can lower to 1150 but that is still way over your 500-600 budget.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know what it is really worth. Me personally wouldn't pay more than about $200 for a blower, but I like buying old broken down wrecks and fixing them.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I would take everything the Ariens owner is telling you with a grain of salt and treat it as suspect. I don't believe it only has 10 hours on it either. You could buy a brand new Ariens 28" delux for $999 and get the three year warranty to boot. That includes free delivery and set up. Plus it will have the auto turn.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting. I did see the Ariens Deluxe 28" for $999 on homedepot.com and I think there is an authorized dealer about 20 minutes from my house. I thought the Ariens Pro 26 looked pretty good since it's a 305cc Briggs engine. The new Ariens Deluxe has a 254cc Ariens AX engine? Autu turn sounds pretty cool.

It hasn't snowed a lot in this area (MD/VA) in the last few years. He said he's had it for about 4 years, and only used it once, but turns it on once in a while to "make sure it works". He has a contract with a snow removal company so doesn't use it anymore.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely stay away from that Ariens guy. You said yourself that there a lot of Ariens for sale in your area and you could get a great machine, new with a warranty, for $300 less than what he is asking. 

I love my 24" Ariens Deluxe with a B&S 250cc engine, it can power through anything that Mother Nature has here in central CT, but that Toro is looking better and better. 

My advice is to stay within your budget b/c there are plenty of good machines out there at that price sold by honest people, both Ariens and Toro.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is a user review of forum member...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...7746-toro-power-max-826-oe-model-38624-a.html


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks for the review and info. Looks like a pretty nice snowblower (Toro 826 OE). I emailed the seller but never heard back. Just checked the 826 OE ad again and it says it's SOLD. I found this other Toro 1128 OE Power Max that's a little closer to me. It's still available and the seller said his best offer was $650 (asking $965) so far and it has less than 15 hours of usage on it. He bought it brand new in 2007, but it's a 2006 model. Not sure what he's willing to sell it for, but what are your thoughts. Here is the link (posted 2 ads for some reason, one with price and one without it, probably mistake):

Toro 1128OE Power Max Snowblower - Excellent Deal

http://annapolis.craigslist.org/for/4330257827.html

I wonder how important that Powermax Anti Clogging System (ACS) that the newer Toros have? It looks like this 1128OE doesn't have it. Seems like that feature came out around 2010.

Thank you.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

It's feature that really does work. But in this case, where you are, you wont notice any difference. That's the top of the line Toro. Probably a lot more blower than you need. But, that's fine, I have a lot more blower than I need and I think it's great. 

If it's got low hours and appears almost new then you maybe should consider looking at it and make an offer you both can live with. Just be sure you understand that's a lot of blower.

I'm not sure when Toro went to Mexico but this machine might be all USA made.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks docfletcher. Maybe I'll try for $700-750 for the Toro 1128oe. 

I also saw this Toro 1028LXE and the seller said his bottom price is $825:
TORO SNOWBLOWER 10HP,,28"Like New

And I found this Ariens ST30LE model 921013, buyer said he bought before 2013 so it must be the B&S 305cc 1450 series (2010-2012) engine, and his best offer was $850 so far, which he turned down. Sounds like it was very well maintained. Here is his description:
 I am selling it because i live in a townhouse and do not need it. I bought it about 3 years ago to "make money" after college. Used it for two storms, paid it off plus some and it just doesnt get enough use to justify. Since i bought it new, i have stated it every month and let it run for 20 mins just to keep it active. The only use it has had is two storms. The oil has been changed every 6 months no matter if it has been used or not and the gas is always run all the way out if it. The best offer i have had is $850 that i turned down. Its not worth selling it for $850. Its in perfect condition. And starts perfectly. 

http://frederick.craigslist.org/for/4329325954.html

If the Toro 1128oe seller takes the $700, I'll probably just go for that, bc that Ariens seller probably wouldn't take less than $950-$1000 for his. 

Thoughts? Thanks again.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

That Toro really is a lot of blower for someone who live in MD, same thing with the Ariens. Why are you looking at such big machines? I don't totally disagree with the premise of being prepared for anything, but I also think you might want to take a step back, save a few bucks, and buy a smaller Ariens or Toro (if those are the brands you are sticking with).


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Although I'm in Maryland, Ellicott City tends to get more snow than most parts of Maryland (we're on the west side of baltimore, and higher elevation too I think). For this last snow storm, we got more than 20 inches dumped on us (a lot of it was wet and heavy) in a 24 hour period. I hired a guy with a snow blower to do our driveways (more than 3000 square feet) and he had a Troy Bilt (think it was 28 inch) that he said he bought for about $1,000 3-4 years ago brand new. He looked at our driveway and thought he would be able to do it in 1 hour. It took him more than 3 hours and he STILL didn't finish and his snowblower was struggling because it was snowing/raining a little while he was doing it (from 4pm-7pm). So, that's the main reason I want to make sure I have something pretty powerful.

I think the seller is going to take my offer of $700 for the 1128oe and that's about $100 more than what we were planning to spend, so sounds like a pretty good deal for it?

The guy with the Ariens ST30LE responded and said he would take $950, but that's more than what we're looking to spend.

Thanks.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

After what you just said I no longer think the Toro is more machine than you need. Sounds like you get more snow than I do. I hope you get it. 

Make sure you put photos up of your drive while your blowing snow.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

I will. Thanks guys. Planning to buy it this weekend. I will even try to put up some video of it in action if we get some more good snow soon. Appreciate all of the input and help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you look at the back of the auger bucket you'll see that plastic piece bolted on leading to the chute, those machines have the asc system


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow! 20" in Maryland? How often does that happen?

Around here we have had 20"+ several times over the last 2 winters, but that's more the exception than the rule. I would guess that we average 12"+, 1 or 2 times per year. The rest of the storms are anywhere from a few inches of powder to about 6". This year we have had a lot of storms, probably 14+, but nothing over 9" - 10".


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow. Really? I thought ACS came out in like 2010 or something. I will take a look at it this weekend. I did find this cool YouTube video showing how to make your own ACS basically


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

mandejapan said:


> Wow. Really? I thought ACS came out in like 2010 or something. I will take a look at it this weekend. I did find this cool YouTube video showing how to make your own ACS basically
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAgb3QNEE8


 i think another forum member was asking when toro first introduced the acs system and i found a toro from around '05 with it


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Smolenski7 said:


> Wow! 20" in Maryland? How often does that happen?
> 
> Around here we have had 20"+ several times over the last 2 winters, but that's more the exception than the rule. I would guess that we average 12"+, 1 or 2 times per year. The rest of the storms are anywhere from a few inches of powder to about 6". This year we have had a lot of storms, probably 14+, but nothing over 9" - 10".


Doesn't happen that often. Maybe once every 3-4 years but this year was crazy. We just moved out to the suburbs about 2 years ago, so this was just our second winter with a huge driveway. My little electric toro power curve 1800 has been sufficient for the most part, but it's a pain running around a huge driveway with a cable.  And I never did the 100x15 foot long part of out joint driveway with my power curve either, bc it would take too long and would have to use multiple cables. I can't wait to try this bad boy out and appreciate all of the feedback. I learned a lot about snow blowers in the last week.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a suggestion. a healthy 5-6HP will be able to handle heavy/wet snow as well. The difference is you may need to keep it in 1st gear whereas a larger machine can do it in 2nd or even 3rd gear. There are many pro's to a smaller machine, including easier maneuverability, less storage space, and cheaper in general.


----------



## mandejapan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for all of the feedback/help/suggestions everyone. I picked up the Toro 1128OE on Saturday afternoon. This is one heavy duty machine. I even tested it out a little on some old snow sitting in our driveway. It threw it at least 40 feet! This thing is awesome. I'm very happy with it so far and can't wait to test it out in our next snow storm. Keeping my fingers crossed that there will be one by next week.  When I get the chance, I will take some pics of it or record some video using it and post them here.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats on a nice find. I was wondering when you would announce the buy.


----------

